# GEOFISH Volume 1 Mexico Ordered



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.motivfishing.com/
Just ordered up GEOFISH volume 1 Mexico. 
Anyone know of a bar/place we can all have cervesas and watch it together when it arrives?
L8, Harry


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't watch that. It makes me so mad sitting at a desk at work.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm stuck in flourescent lit hell with ya brotha ......but the weekend is a commin'!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Ahh man i wanna see it so bad!!!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Buffalo Wild Wings turned me down as a venue  Anybody got a spot we can have beers and allow us to pop in a dvd? We could even make it a monthly thing, I got lots of vids.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Im in, I will try to work something up that doesnt require a long drive for everyone.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh EM GEE


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*a place to call home*

Try calling the oar house im sure they would welcome everyone


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I would deff be in for some beers and a movie


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

tljbabc said:


> Try calling the oar house im sure they would welcome everyone


Good idea, I'll try and stop by there. 
L8, Harry


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I know of a place but it's in freeport and I highly doubt ya'll would want to make that drive!


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Try OZONE Pizza - they have that back room and I've seen several screenings/events there.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

JonnyT said:


> Try OZONE Pizza - they have that back room and I've seen several screenings/events there.


Not to mention, their pizza is awesome!


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

bigspoon17 said:


> Not to mention, their pizza is awesome!


Word up!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Is there a TV in the back of Ozone? We all met up there one night for beers and fly fishing trash talk, but I don't think I've ever seen a TV in there. 
FlyLipps can you hook it up for us there?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

My friends' family owns Kooter Browns. I could give him a shout and get him to ask if we could use that as a venue. Hell he may even be a forum member


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

It has arrived!! Forgot to check the mail yesterday, but my son checked it this morning on our way to the bus stop, and it was in there.:thumbup:
L8, Harry


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

How many people would attend?


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

When is this happening?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

60hertz said:


> How many people would attend?


Probably depends on location and day.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Count me in so long as I don't have to work on whatever day it is


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a brand new house in freeport. I just got a big couch from Ikea and two chairs. My TV is pretty small but my fridge keeps beer cold and everyone could crash here after the movies and muchas cervezas. Just throwin it out there.


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks bad ass, love me some documentaries.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

any word on a venue to watch it at yet? Ive watched that trailer at least 5 times and I really want to see the full video! I messaged a friend on fb who manages hooters on the beach. Havent heard back yet though so i dont know..


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah, lets do this thing!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nothing yet 
I did finally watch it last night. Good stuff:thumbup: 
It's mostly footage of what the journey took in terms of getting the truck ready, traveling, etc..., but the marlin fishing in pangas and waaaaaaaayyyy back country snook/tarpon fishing they got into was sick!!!!
Not putting salt on the wounds, just making it that much sweeter for when we find a place. Really if nothing else, we can watch it at my house, but I live waaay out on the West side.

L8, Harry


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

we need a projector....and a big wall. Maybe a huge pile of scrap wood and a book of matches.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

awwwww sit, I like the outdoor projector thing!!!!


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry, guys. I found geo fish vol. uno @ orvis a couple days ago. I watched it without you. Those are some crazy ass gringos.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

cliphord said:


> Sorry, guys. I found geo fish vol. uno @ orvis a couple days ago. I watched it without you. Those are some crazy ass gringos.


Can you post the link to where you found it on there?


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I actually bought it at the store!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Ohh lol i thought you meant you streamed it on the orvis website or something.


----------

